# Warum sind Zweihandschaltungen immer mit 2 Öffner/Schließer-Kombinationen realisiert?



## Amaryl (18 Februar 2010)

Wir habe einen Anwendungsfall bei dem mit 2 Tastern eine Funktion sicher freigeschaltet werden soll solange beide Taster gedrückt sind.
Eine echte Zweihandschaltung ist hier nicht unbedingt erforderlich liefert aber im Prinzip die Funktionalität die wir benötigen.

Die ganze Sache soll mit einer SIMATIC F-Steuerung gelöst werden wobei die eigentliche Zweihandauswertung in der Software durch einen parametrierbaren Siemens FB erledigt wird.

Wenn man sich Zweihandschaltungen ansieht so sind soe immer mit 2 Öffner/Schließer-Kombinationen realisiert. 
Im Prinzip erlaubt die SIMATIC F-Steuerung eine Anschluss der beiden Taster mit jeweils zwei Schließern.
Mir kommt die 2 Schließer Variante besser vor da mit einer Öffner/Schließer-Kombinationen pro Taster ein Drahtbruch am Eingang des Öffners und ein Kurzschluss des Öffners zum Eingang des Schließers hin einem Tastendruck gleichkommt was bei 2 Schließern pro Taster als Fehler erkannt wird.

Daher die prinzipielle Frage:  Warum sind Zweihandschaltungen immer mit  2 Öffner/Schließer-Kombinationen realisiert?

Vieleicht kennt ja Jemand den Grund.

Vielen Dank für Eure Infos,

Amaryl


----------



## bimbo (18 Februar 2010)

Bei Zweihand geht es um Gleichzeitigkeit. Da jeweils Öffner und Schließer in Reihe sind, kann hier die Zeit zwischen erstem Betätigen (erster öfffner unterbricht) und dem vollständigen Zweihand-betätigen (beide Schließer) ermittelt werden. Um Einzelfehler (z.B. ein Schließer gebrückt) zu erkennen, müssen beide Taster auf das (teurere) Sicherheitsrelais.



Aber mit über 100 Beiträgen kann man es sicher besser (und berechtigt) erklären.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Februar 2010)

Das ganze ist historisch gewachsen.
Versuch mal eine sichere Zweihandschaltung nur mit ein paar Relais und ein paar Kondensatoren auf zu bauen.
Die ersten Zweihandschaltungen stammen aus einer Zeit wo der einzige Halbleiter ein Kristall in einem Detektorradio war.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## sps-concept (18 Februar 2010)

*2Hand*

Hallo,

die Variante mit 2 Öffner-Schliesser-Kombinationen hat verschiedene Vorteile. Durch den Wechsel Öffner-Schliesser kann die Schaltzeit ausgewertet werden. Durch die Öffner kann auch ausgewertet werden ob der 2-Hand-Start zwischendurch losgelassen wurde und nicht durch findige Bastler mechanisch im gedrückten Zustand festgesetzt wurde.

André


----------

